# My Naked V8



## Steve_Withnell (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a few more bits to make...


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 2, 2011)

Steve_Withnell  said:
			
		

> Just a few more bits to make...




I cant see the picture


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 2, 2011)

Steve_Withnell  said:
			
		

> Just a few more bits to make...



Steve,

Your picture is not showing up. The link that you are using for the image


```
http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/albums/member_photo.asp?a=16205&p=288072
```

won't work here, you need to post the actual link to the *.jpg* image file. Edit your message and change the line to: 


```
[img]http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/sites/7/images/member_albums/44620/p1020517.jpg[/img]
```

and your image will show up correctly !

Cruel to taunt us with that title  too 

Mike


----------



## dsquire (Sep 2, 2011)

Steve

Fixed your link for you as per Mikes suggestion.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 2, 2011)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Fixed your link for you as per Mikes suggestion.



He moderated it!!

Looks great! Love the see thru crankcase and oil pan!


----------



## metalmad (Sep 2, 2011)

Great job Steve :bow:
I love the Whittle
But I recon that such a nice Crank deserves a wood prop !!
Keep it coming Mate
Pete


----------



## Lakc (Sep 2, 2011)

That kinda looks like a Cirrus on steroids.


----------



## steamer (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn Sexy Steve!

I like it!  Nicely done ....smooth...no machining marks.....not looking like a pretzel..... ;D...I've made several that looked like pretzels......

Dave


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 3, 2011)

It's sporting the latest in "air" bearings too !! Very low friction


----------



## Steve_Withnell (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks to Don for fixing the link, apologies for the oops on that one.

I have a blog running to capture the build - http://whittlev8.wordpress.com/author/stevewithnell/

Once I get some momentum going (and get the hang of inserting photos!), I'll start a thread in the appropriate section.

Steve


----------



## Maryak (Sep 3, 2011)

For all of you who were, (like me), attracted by the idea






Best Regards
Bob


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

Outstanding! Is the driveshaft made from one piece?


----------



## Steve_Withnell (Sep 30, 2011)

It started life as a six inch length of one inch diameter bar.  The crank throws are 1/2 inch.

The crankshaft build is here:

http://whittlev8.wordpress.com/

The main thing here (I'm not a time served machinist, just a hobbyist) is loads of patience, you have to turn the value of time right down to zero. I reckon it took me about 40hours to get this done (and I scrapped the first attempt). There is a x2 version in Model Engineer just now, and that crank took around 18, 6 hour days IIRC.

As a newbie I built the Nemett 15s. After that this V8!


----------

